# What Is The Meaning Of 'Breaking Of Bread' In Acts 2:42?



## KMK

Acts 2:42 And they continued steadfastly in the apostles' doctrine and in fellowship, and in breaking of bread and in prayers.

To what does 'breaking of bread' refer?

Eating together?
The Lord's Supper?
Both?
Neither?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

It's most probably neither.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I am of the opinion that it is the Lord's Supper.


----------



## yoyoceramic

If it is of any help, in Chapter 22 of his Gospel, Luke says Jesus "broke" the bread. I don't care much for word study, so I'll stop here.


----------



## cajunhillbilly53

I think it referred to the Lord's Supper but they also ate meals together.


----------



## sastark

The Lord's Supper.


----------



## J. Dean

Both, although the Lord's Supper is primarily in view. Breaking of bread can also, however, refer to general fellowship that revolves around food.


----------



## Romans922

This should be looked at in a bigger context: 

42 And they devoted themselves to the apostles' teaching and the fellowship, to the *breaking of bread* and the prayers.
43 And awe came upon every soul, and many wonders and signs were being done through the apostles.
44 And all who believed were together and had all things in common.
45 And they were selling their possessions and belongings and distributing the proceeds to all, as any had need.
46 And day by day, attending the temple together and *breaking bread* in their homes, they received their food with glad and generous hearts,
47 praising God and having favor with all the people. And the Lord added to their number day by day those who were being saved.


----------



## TimV

So it's generally hospitality and as a subset possibly the Lord's table.


----------



## Weston Stoler

Both.


----------

